# ABAP e-book



## ParadiseCity (28. Juni 2004)

Tach...
Kennt jemand ein gutes e-book für ABAP Newbies?

thx


----------



## Chris B (6. November 2007)

Hallo 

Ich beschäftige mich auch gerade mit der komplexen Sprache.


Sind jemandem Tutorials etc. zum Thema ABAP und Funktionsbausteine bekannt?

Gruß Christian


----------



## EstebanV (20. November 2007)

Nun, es gibt da so einige Bücher im Gallileo-Verlag, z. B. "ABAP Objects". Sind allerdings nicht ganz billig und haben teilweise biblischen Umfang. Dafür wird bei ebengenannten Buch auch ein Entwicklungssystem (ohne die umfangreiche SAP Bibliothek etc., unter bestimmten Nutzungsbedingungen) in Form eines Gutscheins für eine DVD mitgeliefert. (Achtung: das System sollte schon kräftig Hauptspeicher sein und nicht der vorletzten Generation entsprechen).

Richtig lernen kann man ABAP aber nur 'Hands on', die Syntax ist das Geringste im Verhältnis zum Modulwissen, Tabellen, nutzbare Funktionen und und und...

Arbeite seit rund einem Jahrzehnt damit und wundere mich noch heute... 

Gute Quelle kann übrigens auh die Hilfe-CDs sein, welche gute OPs vorhalten, bzw. die auch online verfügbar sind (OSS Account required).


----------

